# Moving interstate from Brisbane to Sdyney



## huiqi

Hi, 

Is there anyone here have experience of moving interstate?

What are things to take note of? 

Please advise. 

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## Wanderer

huiqi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyone here have experience of moving interstate?
> 
> What are things to take note of?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> Sarah


I've done a few interstate and longer intrastate moves at various times and I suppose the one constant thing to note is getting stuff packed well and noting beforehand what the essentials are and having them separate in well marked boxes.
Of course there are other issues like how much stuff do you have to take, getting a removalist if needed or whether you can DIY with a hire trailer or whatever and then have you got an address in Sydney for that will obviously help.
If you're going to be doing it DIY or otherwise driving, in addition to having a good directory, you also will want to time your arrival to miss peak hour traffic if that is possible.
For instance, I'd even consider booking a motel for the night somewhere close to your destination and then scheduling an arrival after 8pm. or even a bit later just to minimise traffic, it being considerably more hectic than Brisbane.


----------



## huiqi

Wanderer said:


> I've done a few interstate and longer intrastate moves at various times and I suppose the one constant thing to note is getting stuff packed well and noting beforehand what the essentials are and having them separate in well marked boxes.
> Of course there are other issues like how much stuff do you have to take, getting a removalist if needed or whether you can DIY with a hire trailer or whatever and then have you got an address in Sydney for that will obviously help.
> If you're going to be doing it DIY or otherwise driving, in addition to having a good directory, you also will want to time your arrival to miss peak hour traffic if that is possible.
> For instance, I'd even consider booking a motel for the night somewhere close to your destination and then scheduling an arrival after 8pm. or even a bit later just to minimise traffic, it being considerably more hectic than Brisbane.


Hi there,

Thanks for the reply.

We are moving from Brisbane to Sdyney. We would want to get removalist to help us. As we have some big furniture to move. Do you recommend any good removalist? 
We would not prefer to drive as there is only 1 of us can drive.


----------



## Wanderer

huiqi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> We are moving from Brisbane to Sydney. We would want to get removalist to help us. As we have some big furniture to move. Do you recommend any good removalist?
> We would not prefer to drive as there is only 1 of us can drive.


There's heaps of removalists about and just either google furniture removalists or have a look in your telephone book yellow pages.
It could be cheaper if you look up a couple of Sydney based companies and ask them if they do back loading.
Backloading is like where a Sydney company is moving somebody's furniture from Sydney to Brisbane and so they will look to get a load to take back to Sydney and they may offer a good price.
So get a few prices from removalists in Brisbane and then you can compare with what you can get for a backload job.

If you have your own car but do not want to hire a trailer but still need to get it down there and so need to drive, you can always make it a two day trip but it is an easy enough drive and motoway conditions for most of it.


----------



## huiqi

ok i will google them. 
I guess i have to drive, there is no choice. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## jeremyh

*Sydney removalists*



huiqi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> We are moving from Brisbane to Sdyney. We would want to get removalist to help us. As we have some big furniture to move. Do you recommend any good removalist?
> .


So you are moving from Brisbane to Sydney. Well there are number of removalists on Sydney who can help you relocate. You can find them on Google. If you want my advice then Google Aussie Man Removals. I heard they are not only the experienced but cheap also.


----------



## Mandymovers

okay, Avoid all unnecessary Stuff while moving choose good removalist i prefer Mandy Moving and Packing cheap and best removalist for more queries visit there website they will suggest you.have a nice move


----------

